# Cannot believe whats happened!...



## allsweetness (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well u will never guess what has happened...if u look back to page 7 on the egg share general chit chat you will see my first post. I went to the lister last monday 16th to have my last lot of blood tests and i was due to start the pill on my next cycle in november. well af was late so i did a test and it was positive! i am still in shock (have blocked tubes and pcos) my consultant who actually tried to unblock my tubes 2 years ago told me that they were beyond repair and my only hope of acheiving a natural pregnancy (not ectopic) was IVF!

Well it just goes to show how wrong they can be, and that if its meant to be it will be. I have been ttc for so many years and its finally happened..naturally! I have had a scan today and there was a gesational sac with a little white dot inside it! I think i have a little fighter here!

I hope my story has given you all some hope, and good luck with your treatment all of you...you will get what you want in the end (i used to get annoyed when people used to say that to me) but it is soooo true!

Best of Luck to all of you, such lovely people


Kelly P XX


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh how loely for you kelly.you must be shocked and amazed at this news.glad that the scan went well and buba is in the right place for a start.i know how that can feel nerve wrecking in itself.goodluck to you hunni and enjoy your little natural miracle.    xxxx lisa.


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

We haven't chatted before but I just wanted to say a big   on your   you must be over the moon and on  

Lots of luck and happiness.

Love 

Nicki 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

This absolutely brilliant news

The 2nd time i have read this on this particular thread in about a week

Many congratulations on your natural miracle 

fantastic news honey  

Love Emxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, thats 2 girls this week......Congratulations!!!
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats! Never spoken to you before but well done!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just seen this post how amazing and as i too have pcos and blocked tubes it really gives me hope that it can happen !! 

enjoy every minute !! have a happy & healthy pregnancy ! thanks for sharing your stroy with us 

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW

Well done hunnie truely amazing i cudnt imagine the feeling knowing u were told u cudnt concieve naturally with blocked tubes and pcos then u go onto egg sharing waiting for af and find out ur preg that is FABAROOONNNNNNY!!! It was hard enough knowing for me the icsi worked first time,Hey ur story will give ALOT hope,thats the second story in a week like this other girls have said now we just need that  mircle to happen to the rest of the girls.
Well done hunnie
Enjoy every min of it
Have a happy and healthy 8months pregnancy.
Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations hunny!!!!!! 

There is hope...

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Congratulations to you and DH/DP 
Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Nicky x x x


----------

